# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Google Hangout komunikim Video fytyre/ audio /mesazhe(SMS)

## benseven11

Aplikacion per Iphone dhe Android
qe lejon komunikim video audio dhe sms.
https://plus.google.com/hangouts

----------

